# Rifaximin: Sold under Flonorm in Mexico Approved for IBS



## David LA (Dec 21, 2005)

For Anyone living in Mexico. (Rifaximin the Antibiotic that Dr. Pimentel recommends to his patients with SIBO) is going to be approved in Mexico for treating IBS. Schering Plough-Mexico currently sells Rifaximin under the brand name of Flonorm.In addition, Dr. Pimentel's Book, A New IBS Solution will be available in Spanish next month.


----------

